# Best Place To Purchase Russian Watches



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

Where do most people buy there Russian watches from both vintage and new, ive already looked on that auction site starting with an E but can people recommend anywhere else online?

James


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where do most people buy there Russian watches from both vintage and new, ive already looked on that auction site starting with an E but can people recommend anywhere else online?
> 
> James


Not sure about vintage but for new have a look at russia2all.com (mods delete if this is not allowed) they have loads on there at various price ranges. I bought a slava from them a few years back and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

great ill have a look, did you have any issues with customs import duty?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vintage --> that site with an E at the beginning...

New... mostly German sites. We can't post links and I can't PM you because you still don't have 50 posts. But got to the manufacture's official sites and look for Western European distributors. The German distributor for Volmax and Vostok-Europe usually has the best prices for the latest models. It also helps that Germany has a low VAT.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

No worries thank you, I did have 50 posts earlier but looks like i got docked for "speedposting" which tbh i didn't mean to do im just used to posting quite alot in forums lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There are a few well renowned sellers on ebay and a few more that have a bit of a poor reputation. Try Zenitar - bought a couple off him myself and have only heard good things about him on the various forums.

Can we really not post names of sellers? I've done it quite a few times on here.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Im assuming Zenitar is an ebay seller if so ill go take a look. Thanks guys

If you cant post names of sellers in the thread my email is in my profile, feel free to do it that way if its easier.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I've bought recently from Zenitar, he was excellent.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Just had a look at his "shop" page, theres a couple on there i like.

How did you find delivery? was it ok?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> Just had a look at his "shop" page, theres a couple on there i like.
> 
> How did you find delivery? was it ok?


About 2 weeks , also he does discount postage for more than 1 item, ask before checkout, a great seller


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There are still bargains to be had at allegro.pl, "zegareki" is watches, there are loads of Russians and other oddballs on there. Best if you know somebody in Poland, I used to have have them shipped in singles to an addresss and then had one box forwarded to the UK.

Most East Euro countries still (suprisingly) have similar popular sites. Good luck.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the links guys, and thanks for the people who have taken time to email


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Can we really not post names of sellers? I've done it quite a few times on here.


I believe so, just not links. If not, someone tell me please as I tend to do it more often than not too


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

And of course keep an eye on the for sale forum here - all my vintage Russians have come from here and the prices and quality have been top notch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Russian Watches International is based in Somersham PE283HR, I`ve bought a number of both Russian & Orient watches from Stuart Tomanek who runs it over the years & am happy to recommend him :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I have now acquired 4, 2 from here and 2 from that auction site beginning with E. really liking the Russian stuff, I have my eye on some others but no funds ATM.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> I have now acquired 4, 2 from here and 2 from that auction site beginning with E. really liking the Russian stuff, I have my eye on some others but no funds ATM.


Take a look at the "Add your USSR" thread. Lot's of goodies from Martin, Anna and other people! The oldies are pretty cheap to get and are amazingly good watches for their age and servicing history (that's none or serviced by a drunken ex-military blacksmith with a bit of spit and a bayonet  ).


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Mirokujames said:
> 
> 
> > I have now acquired 4, 2 from here and 2 from that auction site beginning with E. really liking the Russian stuff, I have my eye on some others but no funds ATM.
> ...





Mirokujames said:


> I have now acquired 4, 2 from here and 2 from that auction site beginning with E. really liking the Russian stuff, I have my eye on some others but no funds ATM.


Yes please add your pictures we want to see want your bought


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll try fire some up today then


----------

